# OMFingG Another Check engine light



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lemon. Take it back and do not leave with the same car


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all the problems. Unfortunatly there is not much you can do other than take it to the dealer and call the GM hotline. Let them know how you feel about your new car. Its a **** shame a brand new car has to spend so much time at the dealer. Please keep us posted.

ETA: Check your gas cap and make sure its tight. My Odyssey threw an emissions code and after I looked it up, it turned out to be the gas cap was loose.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Lemon. Take it back and do not leave with the same car


He will need more issues than that for it to be considered a lemon.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Before you get all fired up about the car being broken, take a minute and eliminate the usual suspects first. The most common cause for the CEL is the gas cap, as UNS 69 mentioned. The evap system is very sensitive to pressure/vaccuum changes that it does not anticipate. Having the gas cap unseated could cause this. So does the large fluctuations in temperature that we experience this time of year. In my Express van I get a CEL sometimes when I fill up at one temperature and then later in that tank we have a big swing. Usually it goes away a couple trips after my next fill-up. Sometimes it is a little more persistent.


----------



## tnmats (Dec 2, 2010)

The vehicle has OnStar free right now, correct? You can use it to ask what the CEL was for. My wife's Equinox had a CEL/Airbag warning a few months after purchase. We called OnStar and the ran a simple diagnostic and told us that it was an airbag deploy fault. The sensors and automatic crash response were working okay; turned out it was a loose connector under the passenger seat (covered in a TSB).

Give it a shot and see what they tell you. The worst that can happen is they can't tell you much. And if the Cruze is like our Equinox, if the gas cap is loose it'll tell you in the Driver Info Center. It won't light up the CEL I believe in these newer cars.

As for lemon buybacks, I've had the misfortune of going through one a few years back. Laws vary state-by-state, so check your state's laws. You might find you have a case or are near to it already.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I never got a CEL due to temp fluctuations. Not saying it's not a cause it's just new to my ears. I think he does have a strong case for a lemon though. A new tranny isn't exactly a minor issue. And until he gets a scan tool on there to see what the CEL is and have a tech diagnosis the actual problem he won’t know for sure.


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

checked gas cap..have worked on cars all my life so thats the first thing i checked..and Onstar diagnostics says its emisions code...gas tank,exhaust,evap system..and no it only a lemon in missouri if it goes in for 3 repairs of the same problem


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

flinthicum said:


> checked gas cap..have worked on cars all my life so thats the first thing i checked..and Onstar diagnostics says its emisions code...gas tank,exhaust,evap system..and no it only a lemon in missouri if it goes in for 3 repairs of the same problem


Check your e-mail here.


----------



## davidmac (May 6, 2011)

I just registered to say that my wife's Cruze with about 3k miles just got an engine light. Our Buick says check engine, but the Cruze just has an engine diagram. She checked the gas cap, since that was the recommended option in the manual, but she said it was engaged fine. I wonder how easy it is to check the gas cap itself? If the light doesn't go off in a couple of days, I suppose a dealership visit is in order. Tomorrow I'll check with Onstar for a diagnostic. Thanks everyone for all the helpful posts.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...has anyone checked the engine-oil dipstick recently? A _loose_ dipstick will let air be sucked into the engine and cause the ECM to display CEL.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...has anyone checked the engine-oil dipstick recently? A _loose_ dipstick will let air be sucked into the engine and cause the ECM to display CEL.


Or a loose oil filler cap?


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

robertbick said:


> He will need more issues than that for it to be considered a lemon.


 In washington state you have to have the same issues 3 times then the lemon law kicks in


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

save all your receipts and if you bring it in and they happen not to do anything at time, force them to still give you a receipt stating the reason why you brought it in.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

So I just took my Cruze in for 1st oil change on saturday noon. On my way back home i notice the light engine light is on. Has been on ever since.. Checked gas cap, opened the hood and noticed oil spilled all around the engine block.. :angry:
To make matters worse when I tried to close the hood it will hook on but didn't want to permanently close.. Had to push it really hard about 8 times for it finally to lock in.. This might be a problem with the latch or something because when i first bought the car I would notice a noise coming from the hood after starting the car up.. Took it in to dealer and they said latch was loose.. 
On to another issue, has anyone noticed a small sort of like tricking noise coming from the AV vent? I recently noticed this. Initially i figured it was something lose in glove compartment or lose change by the shift but no it's coming from the passenger AC vent. It i turn up AC to full blast and then lower it to 1 or 2, the noise goes away but short after it comes back on. 

Going to dealer later today.. Will update on what happens..


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't I read something about some oil fill caps not fitting right and causing a CEL? Could account for a noise under the hood too. I just googled it. Here you go.

Crankcase Vacuum Leak - GM Techlink


----------

